# I Am The Ska Boss. Yes. YES! Yes, I am. (Ska Discussion)



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 26, 2009)

I've got a tiny~ collection of Ska to my name right now.

The Aquabats. (First and favorite ska band I ever encountered)
Sublime (Some don't think as ska, but, whatever)
and Big Bad Voodoo Daddy (I wouldn't call them ska per say, but I like their style~)

Based of this, what can you recommend? XD;;
I know, I know, I should probs just bum around Last FM... but come on, I'd rather hear it from you. D;


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2009)

I always think of Tony Hawk games when I think of Ska. I havn't listened to all that much. But I always like to find good music. Maybe recommend me some music?


----------



## Shindo (Jul 26, 2009)

ha i was about to make a ska thread because i noticed a lack of furries that like ska

im not a huge ska guy but i do like some

my favorite ska band by far is Operation Ivy


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 26, 2009)

I like Tokyo Ska Paradise Orchestra because they're really good and they did the soundtrack for Incredible Crisis.

Never been into the 3rd wave pop punkish stuff, but I really dig The Specials and Bad Manners and such.


----------



## Foxsicle (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's a ton of things for yew to look at, 'cause I like a bit o' ska. ;3

My personal favorites:
No Doubt has a ska feel, I'm sure you know them...
Reel Big Fish is another slightly popular candidate for ska.
The Mighty Mighty Bosstones have a few good songs. 
Streetlight Manifesto and Spunge aren't half bad.


Other bands that ska-listeners like are Less Than Jake, Goldfinger, and Mustard Plug are bands people like, too, but they haven't really grown on me.

The Cat Empire is an Australian band that has a slight ska influence (but not really). Check 'em out.


So yeah...put that on yer plate and eat it. x]


----------



## Duality Jack (Jul 29, 2009)

Buck-o-nine FTW
love them old school but still a fav.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 31, 2009)

imo the best way to recommend music is to just enter the name of the band into pandora and it'll recommend and play music 4 u... 

.. i think lastfm something is supposed to do the same thing.. although idk how it works


----------



## Tomidomino (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh right ska*saves all the ska bands names* I only receive not give, I prefer Ska-Punk more.


----------



## selkie (Jul 31, 2009)

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy isn't ska at all. They're big band/swing. 
Kickass genre.

Haven't listened to much ska, just a little bit of Operation Ivy and Less Than Jake.


----------



## Tomidomino (Jul 31, 2009)

speaking of big band swing, who likes diablo swing orchestra?
*
*


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread pleases me! I've only recently got into the ska (punk) kinda thing, as it turns out I'm one to enjoy a good skank.

I'm in to:
Sublime
No Doubt
The Tonics
Reel Big Fish
Big D and the kids table
And some Goldfinger


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 1, 2009)

Skaaaa.

Uch. Pretty much everything I was gonna recommend has been.. recommended. Ah well, time to sit back and watch. :>


----------



## Isen (Aug 1, 2009)

I saw Less Than Jake and Streetlight Manifesto live not too long ago.  It was ridiculously fun.  

Five Iron Frenzy was a pretty huge part of my childhood. <3


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 6, 2009)

Never would have though of... oh wait I'm thinking Toxic. The Tonics are not Toxic. XD;;

I have only one song of Reel Big Fish and Goldfinger. And it's probably the one song everyone else has. xD I'll have to find me some Less than Jake and Bosstones.

Anyone got a favorite song of theirs they could recommend? Something I can find on youtube. xP I wanna hear their sound before I track down their albums.


----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 6, 2009)

4 songs by the Mighty Mighty Bosstones you might like: The Impression That I Get (their most famous song), Where'd You Go, The Rascal King, Toxic Toast.

YouTube sometimes has the full album of a band uploaded in a playlist, but I wouldn't count on using it. You should go on a site like Finetune, Pandora, or even Myspace music because it's really easy to search and listen to songs/albums for free.

Goldfinger was just playing for me, as well as No Doubt. Yay ska. xP


----------



## Takun (Aug 6, 2009)

Tomidomino said:


> speaking of big band swing, who likes diablo swing orchestra?
> *
> *



The new stuff they previewed is awesome.

Oh, and to answer your question yes.


Bandits of the Acoustic Revolution.


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2009)

I remember Ska.  It was awesome.  The Mighty Mighty Bosstones spring to mind, as do the CHERRY POPPIN DADDIES! I love that name. Ska makes me want to do my hair badly, dress badly, and go get wasted and punch people. Good times.


----------



## selkie (Aug 6, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I remember Ska.  It was awesome.  The Mighty Mighty Bosstones spring to mind, as do the *CHERRY POPPIN DADDIES!* I love that name. Ska makes me want to do my hair badly, dress badly, and go get wasted and punch people. Good times.



_Yes_.
They're swing though, right?


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 7, 2009)

selkie said:


> _Yes_.
> They're swing though, right?



Your signature is so frustrating! But a total instrument of lolfail for those not sober and staying up late. I poked my screen five times trying to kill the little fucker. D:<

Cherry Poppin Daddies are swing/big band, just like Big Bad Voodoo Daddy.


----------



## selkie (Aug 7, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Your signature is so frustrating! But a total instrument of lolfail for those not sober and staying up late. I poked my screen five times trying to kill the little fucker. D:<
> 
> Cherry Poppin Daddies are swing/big band, just like Big Bad Voodoo Daddy.




Alright, just making sure I wasn't going crazy.
Why is big band getting brought up so much here?
It's one of my favorite genres, it deserves its own thread. :'D


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Aug 7, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Cherry Poppin Daddies are swing/big band, just like Big Bad Voodoo Daddy.



Not quite.

They released one compilation album featuring all of their swing songs up to that time. That was called *Zoot Suit Riot*. The title track from that CD was their biggest hit. They're a rock band that plays across a wide spectrum of styles. It's impossible to peg them into one tiny little style. It's undeniable that they're responsible for the swing revivial of the late 90s, though.

Their newest CD that'll be out next month, *Skaboy JFK: The Skankin' Hits Of The Cherry Poppin' Daddies,* will be a compilation of their previous ska tracks including a bunch of new and re-recorded stuff from their back catalog. Link to information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skaboy_JFK . Yeah, I know. Wikipedia. The information is all accurate, though.

I'm a huge, huge fan of this band and I'm sad that Zoot Suit Riot is all they're known for. Their discography is fantastic and gets more plays than most other things in my collection.


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

Poet said:


> Buck-o-nine FTW
> love them old school but still a fav.


Buck-o-nine is bad ass,, I got to see them in San Francisco summer of 08

Also I love ska,, 
English beat
sublime (lots of ska there to)
The expendables,, (ska influence)
The Slackers
The skatalites
The toasters
Never Will Change
Hepcat
Flip the Switch (local Sacramento,, but very good)
The street Vendors (local Sacramento,, I played Sax with for a brief time)
(old) Marley and the Wailers

so yeah
love ska


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

Tomidomino said:


> speaking of big band swing, who likes diablo swing orchestra?
> *
> *


I like them


----------



## aftershok (Aug 9, 2009)

I totally forgot one great one

The Aggrolites


----------

